# The Bin Laden Conspiracy



## 57Chevy (12 Sep 2010)

The Bin Laden Conspiracy – Dead or Alive

Whatever happened to the hunt for Bin Laden? In the wake of 9/11, President Bush vowed not to “rest until we find him.” But five years into the most expensive manhunt the world has ever seen, “Public Enemy Number One” remains at large.

How has he continually evaded capture? In this controversial and fascinating documentary, key personnel involved in the search speak out.

Was Osama Bin Laden responsible for 9/11? The Bush Administration says yes, citing a grainy, badly-edited videotape that surfaced in December, 2001.

In that tape, a fat guy who vaguely resembles Bin Laden chortles about the success of the 9/11 attacks. (In earlier interviews, Bin Laden had denied responsibility for 9/11, once even deploring the loss of civilian life in the attacks and calling them un-Islamic.)

 Watch the full documentary now 
                   (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------



## Bluebulldog (13 Sep 2010)

Given the propensity for Islamist radicals to martyr their own, perhaps someone in their infinite wisdom decided that it would be easier to simply let him be.

After all, if captured, perhaps there would be an elevated level of terrorist activity, and attacks on domestic soil to force his release.

If stood up for trial, and executed for his alleged offenses, he would most definitely be made a martyr, and elevated in status.

Really good discussion topic though, interesting that no one else has responded yet.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Sep 2010)

Much better that he disappear off the face of the earth, never to be heard from again.


----------



## Bluebulldog (13 Sep 2010)

Jim,

Absolutely agree. 

But the price exacted for that outcome may be fairly high.

Of course, since no one has actually confirmed seeing Bin Laden in some time.....maybe it's a moot point, and he's been quietly vanished....


----------



## Tank Troll (13 Sep 2010)

Probably sharing a room with Jimmy Hoffa  ;D


----------



## readytogo (13 Sep 2010)

In a country where a criminal can't evade capture for much more than a few months( i know there are those who avoid law enforcement officials for much longer but a general consensus is they are captured fairly quickly)  It seems unfathomable that 1 MAN whom the United States government blames for the worst loss of civillian life in recent memory, not to mention loss of untold dollars after US airspace was shutdown and cleanup efforts, can avoid the might of the largest and arguably most well funded military forces for 9 years now?????? ???  There is most certaintly something going on behind the scenes here.  Osama Bin Laden is either dead or no longer "public enemy #1" or perhaps he never was??????

shutting down my conspiracy theorist mind now.

RTG


----------



## CBH99 (13 Sep 2010)

I don't wanna have men in black suits knocking on my door anytime soon, BUT...

Wasn't Osama Bin Laden murdered by one of his own (Omar Sheik) at his home in Quetta, Pakistan, in October of 2007??  And isn't that why there hasn't been any "verifyable" new tapes or communications from him since??  And isn't the reason the media didn't report a single lip of it to anybody is because we still need the "big, evil, mysterious OBL is out there lurking about somewhere" mentality in order to further some general political goals??  


 :nod:    Hey, its a conspiracy theory thread...


----------



## CBH99 (13 Sep 2010)

Oh yeah, and isn't that one of the "many" and "potential" reasons for the death of Benazir Bhutto??  (She was the one that let it slip on national TV after all...)

She had a lot of enemies in Pakistan, so I'm not suggesting THIS is the only reason she was assassinated.  Just a lil' fuel to add to the fire is all.


----------



## 57Chevy (13 Sep 2010)

Seemingly, as soon as people are unable to come up with definite conclusive evidence of the many events that take place, they conjure up a  conspiracy theory 
In this case, the lack of any further major attacks since 9/11 may in fact be adding fuel to that theory.
And if there were to be other similar attacks.......Would the theory become moot ?  NO
Would a new conspiracy theory follow ?  Probably.

Making claims of authorship to terrorist attacks after the fact is not uncommon. Whether it be true or not, the
claimant emerges as being 'great and mighty' in the eyes of his followers. But surely, those closest to him know
the truth of the matter.
Just the fact of OBL denying authorship immediately after 9/11 and then coming back to say that he is the author
only proves one thing. That he is a simple LIAR seeking his own glory at any cost.
So where is he ?     IMO.......in the world. That is to say, 6 feet under the surface.
And by whom.......those closest to him.


----------



## SeanNewman (13 Sep 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Much better that he disappear off the face of the earth, never to be heard from again.



I'm not so sure, but it would be interesting to see the results of a US-wide survey.

Personally I think that a lot of them would rather have closure, in that they'd like to see a clean-cut young Marine hauling him out of a hole somewhere with zap straps on, and they'd like to see him on trial in front of a jury of medal wearing war vets with a giant flag in the background.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Sep 2010)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> I don't wanna have men in black suits knocking on my door anytime soon, BUT...
> 
> Wasn't Osama Bin Laden murdered by one of his own (Omar Sheik) at his home in Quetta, Pakistan, in October of 2007??  And isn't that why there hasn't been any "verifyable" new tapes or communications from him since??  And isn't the reason the media didn't report a single lip of it to anybody is because we still need the "big, evil, mysterious OBL is out there lurking about somewhere" mentality in order to further some general political goals??



Even without OBL out there, AQ, the Taliban, HiG, etc are all bad people and need to be dealt with accordingly. OBL just makes a nice little face to put on the package.


----------



## Jungle (13 Sep 2010)

Study of conspiracism  
_In 1936 American commentator H. L. Mencken wrote: _ 

"The central belief of every moron is that he is the victim of a mysterious conspiracy against his common rights and true deserts. He ascribes all his failure to get on in the world, all of his congenital incapacity and damfoolishness, to the machinations of werewolves assembled in Wall Street, or some other such den of infamy."


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (13 Sep 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> In a country where a criminal can't evade capture for much more than a few months( i know there are those who avoid law enforcement officials for much longer but a general consensus is they are captured fairly quickly)  It seems unfathomable that 1 MAN whom the United States government blames for the worst loss of civillian life in recent memory, not to mention loss of untold dollars after US airspace was shutdown and cleanup efforts, can avoid the might of the largest and arguably most well funded military forces for 9 years now?????? ???  There is most certaintly something going on behind the scenes here.  Osama Bin Laden is either dead or no longer "public enemy #1" or perhaps he never was??????
> 
> shutting down my conspiracy theorist mind now.
> 
> RTG



Your argument would make more sense if Bin Laden was thought to be hiding in the United States.  Hiding in remote Pakistan or Afghanistan is a much different matter, especially if the local tribes have taken him in.


----------



## readytogo (13 Sep 2010)

Agreed Tango2Bravo, my thought was that even if the locals are hiding him  (i should say that I have never been and do not mean to disrespect the work that soldiers are doing over there by any means)  that the resources of the US and NATO would be far superior to that of the US Marshalls if he was hiding in America. 

Im sure I sound totally uneducated about this topic and I can assure you I am but hey...this is a conspiracy theory post right!!!!


RTG


----------



## SeanNewman (14 Sep 2010)

IMO it wouldn't matter if the US sent every single soldier they had over there and spent a trillion dollars, as T2B says the ground over there just isn't like anything we have over here and I think people can be hidden indefinitely.

With Saddam Hussein I think it was just blind luck, but the Big Green Machine is not really that sneaky.  There were several times on my tour when we could have sworn we isolated the objective and everything would still be gone when we did the search.

And even with airmobile raids having great advantages, you still need to know exactly where to send them and the country is just a massive web of little huts, interwoven villages, and wandering nomads.  

None of these are "on the grid" like in North America.  There are no addresses, and no tracking of citizens with SINs.


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Sep 2010)

Bhutto claimed during an interview with David Frost just prior to her assasination that OBL had been whacked.  Cannot remember the name of the killer, but his name was mentioned as gunning for her too.  The interview is on Youtube I believe.


----------



## owa (15 Sep 2010)

I believe he's dead, but it isn't verified so I have no proof haha.

It just seems to me that he'd have something to say if he were still alive and he'd love to gloat about it with videos.

It'd be nice to have closure though.


----------



## PuckChaser (15 Sep 2010)

Some previous intelligence (released open source) said he was on dialysis and needed it done almost weekly. Can't live too long on the run when you need that.


----------



## Nemo888 (15 Sep 2010)

I agree. IMO he has been dead for years.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Sep 2010)

Nemo888 said:
			
		

> I agree. IMO he has been dead for years.


Quite possibly, OR he could be in a safe haven country, but not allowed to communicate.


----------



## Jungle (16 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Some previous intelligence (released open source) said he was on dialysis and needed it done almost weekly. Can't live too long on the run when you need that.



Wanna bet his dialysis machine was "Made in the USA" ??


----------



## FoverF (16 Sep 2010)

If indeed the _rumours_ of his kidney failure are true, then Mr bin Laden probably does not need dialysis any more. 

Life expectancy for a dialysis patient of his age is about 5-6 years. He has either had a kidney transplant at some point in the last 10 years (in which case he no longer requires dialysis), or he very probably would have died by now. 

That being said, the whole 'dialysis' thing could be just as useful as the rest of the information about him. I have seen countless reports of his death, and we can be quite confident that no more than one or two of them are correct


----------



## Container (16 Sep 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> Agreed Tango2Bravo, my thought was that even if the locals are hiding him  (i should say that I have never been and do not mean to disrespect the work that soldiers are doing over there by any means)  that the resources of the US and NATO would be far superior to that of the US Marshalls if he was hiding in America.
> 
> Im sure I sound totally uneducated about this topic and I can assure you I am but hey...this is a conspiracy theory post right!!!!
> 
> ...



Fugitives in both Canada and the USA are on the run sometimes for YEARS. Sometimes never caught. It isnt unusual for someone to be on the run for a long time. 

You only hear about the wins. Not the thousands of losses.


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Oct 2010)

:
Osama bin Laden concerned by climate change: Audiotape

DUBAI - Osama bin Laden has expressed concern about global climate change and flooding in Pakistan, in an audiotape aired on the Internet, his first public remarks since March, a monitoring group said on Friday. 

"The number of victims caused by climate change is very big . . . bigger than the victims of wars," said the voice, whose authenticity could not be immediately verified and was made available by SITE Intelligence Group. 

The tape would be the first time Bin Laden has spoken publicly since March 25. 

It was not clear when the tape was made, but bin Laden congratulated Muslims on the holy fasting month of Ramadan which ended September 10. 

"The catastrophe (in Pakistan) is very big and it is difficult to describe it," said the leader of al-Qaida. 

"What we are facing . . . calls for generous souls and brave men to take serious and prompt action to provide relief for their Muslim brothers in Pakistan." 

Bin Laden made a series of recommendations to deal with climate changes namely preventive measures that he said should be taken by governments in the face of disasters. 

"Providing tents, food and medicine is a duty . . . but the disasters (facing many Muslim countries) are much bigger than what is being offered. 

"Action should not be confined to providing emergency aid . . . but to set up a capable relief task force that has the knowledge and experience need to" meet the challenges. 

One of them is "setting up studies of urban areas that lie by rivers and valleys in the Muslim world," pointing to floods that hit the Saudi city of Jidda earlier this year. 

He also called for a review of security guidelines concerning dams and bridges in Muslim nations and said more should be done to invest in agriculture to guarantee food security for all. 

"Investment in agriculture needs a lot of efforts and yields small gains. The issue today is not about gains or losses, but about life or death." 

In one of two tapes issued in January, bin Laden blamed major industrial nations for climate change, a statement the U.S. State Department said showed that he was struggling to stay relevant. 

In his most recent remarks, he warned that al-Qaida would kill Americans if the alleged mastermind of the 2001 attacks on the United States, Khaled Sheikh Mohammed, were executed. 

Plans to send Mohammed to trial just steps away from his alleged crime in New York had to be put on hold after a furious public backlash over potential costs and security threats. 

In another statement in January, he claimed responsibility for the botched Christmas Day bombing attempt of a U.S. airliner and vowing further strikes on American targets. 

Bin Laden also referred to U.S. support for Israel in the January message. 

"God willing, our attacks against you will continue as long as you maintain your support to Israel," he said. 
Bin Laden's whereabouts are unknown, but in August, the U.S. commander in Afghanistan, General David Petraeus, said bin Laden is "far buried" in the remote mountains between Afghanistan and Pakistan and that capturing him remains a key task. 
 article link 
                (Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act)


----------

